# HDMI 1.4 oder 1.4a



## Necthor (30. September 2013)

MoinMoin,

ich will einen HDMI-Kabel für die Verbindung zwischen TV (Samsung 55" F6500) und Reciever kaufen.
Wenn ich den TV als Monitor nutzen will brauche ich noch eines zwischen PC und TV.
Wobei ich noch keine Graka habe. Ein neuer PC ist grad in Planung.

Bei der Recherche habe ich verschiedene HDMI-Kabel-Versionen gefunden: 1.3 und 1.4 und 1.4a
Wo ist der Unterschied?
Und welches brauche ich?

Danke Schonmal


----------



## Superwip (30. September 2013)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied.

Bei den Kabeln gibt es nur einen Unterschied zwischen HDMI 1.2 und niedriger und HDMI 1.3 und höher sowie zwischen Kabeln mit und ohne Ethernet. Kabel für HDMI 1.3 und höher sind immer abwärtskompatibel, Kabel für HDMI 1.2 und niedriger sind meist aufwärtskompatibel.

Die korrekte Bezeichnung für "HDMI 1.3 oder höher"-Kabel ist übrigens "High-Speed HDMI Kabel", die Bezeichnung für "HDMI 1.2 oder niedriger"-Kabel ist "Standard HDMI Kabel". Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Typen ist das erstere für eine höhere Übertragungsfrequenz und damit für eine höhere Datenrate ausgelegt sind was etwa 120Hz bei Full-HD oder 2560x1600 mit 60Hz ermöglicht. (Passive) standard HDMI Kabel dürfen laut Spezifikation bis zu 15m lang sein, High-Speed HDMI Kabel nur 7,5m.

Der Ethernetkanal ist auf dem Papier ein nettes Feature wird aber in der Praxis von kaum einem Gerät genutzt.


----------



## SilentMan22 (30. September 2013)

Hier kannst du dich auch informieren: High Definition Multimedia Interface


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. September 2013)

Ehm die sind nicht alle gleich HDMI 1.3 kann kein 3D Full HD


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ehm die sind nicht alle gleich HDMI 1.3 kann kein 3D Full HD



Es geht nicht um den Standard, sondern um das Kabel...


----------



## Big0 (30. September 2013)

Ich kann die HDMI 1.4 Kabel von Amazon empfehlen. Sind günstig und funktionieren Super mit 3D 

Link zum Kabel


----------



## Necthor (30. September 2013)

Ich schreib mal auf was ich damit machen will.
3D Filme in Blue Ray Qualität sehen, mit entsprechendem Sound über Receiver und 5.1 Boxensystem mit Center und Subwoofer.
Und, wer hätt`s geahnt, für Spiele wie Weltraum- und Aufbausimulationen.

Am besten wäre ein Kabel, dass allen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt schon was kaufe dann sollte es schon wenigstens 1.4 sein


----------



## Superwip (30. September 2013)

> Wenn ich jetzt schon was kaufe dann sollte es schon wenigstens 1.4 sein


 
Wieso das denn?

Das einzige was ein "HDMI 1.3 Kabel" von einem "HDMI 1.4 Kabel" unterscheidet ist, wie gesagt, die Aufschrift...

Wichtiger wäre es darauf zu achten das es sich um ein High-Speed Kabel handelt. Hat der Monitor/TV nur Full-HD mit 60Hz ohne 3D ist auch das eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## Necthor (30. September 2013)

TV hat 400 Hz.
Ist es möglich, dass ein Graka HDMI-Anschluss 2 Geräte ansteuert, z.B. über einen Y-Verteiler?


----------



## hanssx2 (30. September 2013)

Neal schrieb:


> TV hat 400 Hz.
> Ist es möglich, dass ein Graka HDMI-Anschluss 2 Geräte ansteuert, z.B. über einen Y-Verteiler?



Die meisten neuen GPUs haben 2 HDMI Ports also ist das nicht wirklich ein Problem für dich da du ja eh eine neue kaufen wolltestund du kannst Sofort von der GPU ohne Y Verteiler alles machen, brauchst ja sowieso 2 Kabel


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

> TV hat 400 Hz.


 
Nein, hat er nicht.



> Ist es möglich, dass ein Graka HDMI-Anschluss 2 Geräte ansteuert, z.B. über einen Y-Verteiler?


 
Ja; die beiden angesteuerten Geräte zeigen dann natürlich das selbe Bild an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Hz Zahlen sind leider oft Augenwischerei, aber so ist man sicher das dort wirklich 100Hz vorhanden sind


----------



## Tierce (1. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> (Passive) standard HDMI Kabel dürfen laut Spezifikation bis zu 15m lang sein, High-Speed HDMI Kabel nur 7,5m.


 
Da darauf keiner eingeht muss ich einfach nochmal nachhaken, sorry für off topic.

Ist das wirklich so? Hab mir nämlich zum gelgentlichen Anschließen des Pcs mit dem TV ein 10m HDMI gekauft, welches aber unter High-Speed verkauft wurde.

Hab noch die Rechnung usw.

Zurück geben?

mfg


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

Der TV hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 60Hz.

Mehr kann er wenn überhaupt nur interpolieren.



> Ist das wirklich so? Hab mir nämlich zum gelgentlichen Anschließen des Pcs mit dem TV ein 10m HDMI gekauft, welches aber unter High-Speed verkauft wurde.


 
Ja, das ist nicht so heißt aber nicht das ein längeres Kabel nicht funktionieren kann auch wenn die Qualitätsanforderungen an die Kabel bei zunehmender Länge immer höher werden.

Es kann durchaus sein das das Kabel voll High-Speed HDMI tauglich ist und dennoch länger als 7,5m auch wenn es dann diese Spezifikation nicht erfüllt.

Ein Kabel würde ich nur zurückgeben wenn es nicht funktioniert und zwar in der Aufgabe für die es eingesetzt wird. Oder natürlich wenn es sichtbare Beschädigungen aufweise oder so.


----------



## Necthor (1. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja; die beiden angesteuerten Geräte zeigen dann natürlich das selbe Bild an.


 
Kann ich die Graka so einstellen, dass beide Monitore zusammen EIN Bild anzeigen?
Oder den 2ten Monitor als Erweiterung des ersten nutzen?


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2013)

Nicht über einen HDMI Ausgang. Nicht einfach jedenfalls.


----------



## Streicher1992 (2. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich funktioniert das. Habe daa gleiche gemacht


----------



## dragonlort (2. Oktober 2013)

Neal schrieb:


> Kann ich die Graka so einstellen, dass beide Monitore zusammen EIN Bild anzeigen?
> Oder den 2ten Monitor als Erweiterung des ersten nutzen?



Dann siehst du aber nur auf ein moni den Desktop und auf dem anderen dein Hintergrund Bild oder irgendwas. Du kannst dann nur so was hin und her schieben.


----------



## DSHPB (2. Oktober 2013)

Unter Windows kannst du auch auf beiden Monitoren dann das gleiche ausgeben lassen.

Rechtsklick -> "Bildschirmauflösung" -> Da kannst du dann wenn mind. 2 Monitore angeschlossen sind auswählen, dass du das selbe Bild auf beiden haben willst.


----------



## Superwip (2. Oktober 2013)

> Natürlich funktioniert das. Habe daa gleiche gemacht


 
Du hast zwei Monitore mit einem Y-Adapter an *einen* HDMI Ausgang deiner GraKa gehängt und kannst auf beiden ein jeweils unterschiedliches Bild anzeigen?!


----------



## Streicher1992 (3. Oktober 2013)

Nein,  mein 2 Bildschirm ist an der Grafikkarte mit einem Hdmi Kabel angeschlossen.  Man kann auch untrrschiedliches Bild anzeigen ja das geht. Mit dem ersten Bildschirm spiele ich und mit dem zweiten bin ich auf youtube.


----------

